# are printed mugs dishwasher proof?



## siert (Mar 15, 2007)

A stupid question perhaps but i dont seem to find an answer readily....
are mugs printed with dye sublimation dish washer proof and if so to what extent??
A transfer print wil certainly come off in the dishwasher, but if this ink turns into a solid after printing and hardening just how good does it stick?

regards,
Siert.


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

If done properly it will not come off and should last a long time


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I wondered the same thing. I made a mug and tooj it to my local restaurant and had them put it intheir dishwasher and test it. Their dish washer is commercial and it heats water to over 200 degrees. I had them wash it 3 times a day for a full week. The cup looked the same. I hope this helps. ......JB


----------



## siert (Mar 15, 2007)

wel thanks for that answer

siert


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

There are several different coatings on the market. Some wash very well...others very poorly. Rich Neely coatings seem to be about the best. We have used Rhino mugs in restaurants and the mugs look pretty good even after a year.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It was my understanding that in order for the polyester molecules to open up and the dye sub inks to start to turn into a gas state, you need to be around 360 degrees F. Not sure how accurate this is, but I have tried to do a dye sub transfer at 350 and barely anything happened. Of course, I did this by accident...because I thought I was using an inkjet transfer.

Not sure if any diswasher gets over 300 degrees F. That is why it should last for a long time. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

As mention by Ron,

The coating of the mug has more to due with the endurance of the image than anything else. Harder coatings are more durable than softer.

Using adequate heat and dwell time can also effect the durability. You need to assure that the heat and time are ideal to really set the image in the coating well. 

Jae'


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I would add that the mugs should be placed in the diswasher on a rack as far away from the drying elelment as possible. Our diswasher has a drying element at the bottom and placing a dye-subbed mug right over it has caused the image to bleed on two mugs I was testing for this.


----------

